# Please Help! My fish are poorly!



## mac man (Jul 26, 2005)

I have a 180ltr coldwater tank with 6 goldfish (each fish is about 4 inches long). I have had this tank set up for a year with no problems at all - however, in the last few days, all the fish have developed a 'cloud like' cotton wool effect all over them - and their fins and bodies have blood showing through. They all look very poorly, and lie at the bottom of the tank.

What can I do to solve the problem? I believe it is Fungus/Finrot? I have put some anti Fungus/Finrot in the tank - BUT is there anything else I can do?? I have also changed half the water in the tank too. I am concerned I am about to lose all my fish. PLEASE HELP!!! Thank You.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

180lt~ 45 gallons coorect? If so I would venture to say as your goldies get bigger, they are producing more waste than the tank can handle. I could be wrong but 4 goldies may be 1 or 2 to many. Also whats the temp of the tank? They do need a relative constant temp even though they don't need tropical conditions. A huge temp flux can cause stress which leads to disease in dirty water.


----------



## mac man (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks. Yes the size is correct. We have had a change in temp in the weather conditions - could that be a problem? The temp has always been around 21degrees - which has never caused a problem in the last year since ive set the tank up?

Please help - I cant see them lasting more than 24hrs :help:


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

I would have to agree with Simpte. I have first hand experience of this kinda thing when I first started. A bigger tank sorted the problem but they are going to bemoved to the pond soon. Have you tested your water for ammonia nitrite etc? Whats the results?


----------



## mac man (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi. I had it tested and was told it was a bit high in nitrite. This is why i changes half the tank water.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Had you changed anything that would have had an effect on the bacteria or the bioload?

If you havnt done anything then as Simpte says its probably just the fish getting too big. Maybe you need to clean the filter out. Mine needed a clean another time when the nitrite got a bit high once.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If they're still eating, give them some medicated fishfood on top of the meds in the water.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

What filtration are you using? Because your nitrites are high I'm guessing that your bacteria in your filter aren't fully established and are working at breaking down the waste but it's just too much a load on your filtration. 
I suggest regular water changes in the future, but in the meantime you can reduce the nitrites by doing a 33% water change every other day, and quickly removeing any uneaten food, as it seems that because the fish are so poorly I doubt they they will eat that much. Because the nitrites are so high as you mentioned, it puts a great strain on the circulatory system and reduces the amount of blood to the surface of the skin and creates stifness of the caudral peduncal, and a slight rotting of the skin. I would take action imediatly before it's to late even for the strongest goldfish.


----------



## DavidZ (Jul 24, 2005)

your waters 21 Degrees!!!!?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

LOL DavidZ. If it was Fahrenheit it would be a block of ice, lol. 21 degrees Celcius would be 70 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

Check the pH, keep changing some water, and I would add some salt to the water. Add salt gradually til you get quite a bit - I can't remember if the maximum is a teaspoon per gallon or a tablespoon per gallon or ? - Somebody help me here, but I would gradually add some every hour, as it may help with skin problems.


----------



## mac man (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who helped and advised. I have changed the water every other day and cleaned the filter out (altho it wasn't too dirty). I am sorry to say I have lost 5 out of the 6 fish - but to see the recovery in just one of my fish has given me hope and determination to continue.

Thanks again - sorry it was was a sad ending! but every cloud has a silver lining....


----------

